# Temeschburger-Roller Cross



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's young nest mates that are 1/8 black Temeschburger (Timasora Tumbler) and 7/8 roller (almond/kite). Interesting how the Tem look resurfaced so strongly in this generation. The original crossing was not planned, I kept the next few generations just to play with them.


----------



## hollywoodlou (Mar 3, 2013)

*Roller Cross*

Nice Looking Birds do you fly them do they roll or spin


----------

